# Dynamic Gold X100 v S300



## J2daa1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi all,

Looking for some advice please. I have a set of Nike VR cavity irons with S300 shaft (h'cap 8), I have really good ball striking with them but the only issue I have is I would prefer a more workable / lower ball flight.

I am thinking of going for either set of AP2 (710) S300 or X forged (09) X100...I love the look and feel of the callaway but concerned the shafts might be too stiff....I know I wont really know until I hit them but I wouldnt mind getting a few thoughts...

By the way my SS with 6 iron is between 85-90 and I am faster through the ball than on back swing....deliberate tempo?!

Advice welcomed...

Thanks in advance


----------



## fundy (Feb 12, 2012)

welcome

not an easy question for someone to answer without seeing you swing, best recommendation would be to find some where that does the Mizuno swing DNA and see what shaft it recommends and from there try out some irons with that shaft

based on your swing speed Id expect the S300s may be preferable though you may find that you are better suited to one of the other main shafts (ie KBS or Project X etc)


----------



## Piece (Feb 12, 2012)

With that SS you may find that the S300 is better. X100 is in the main for SS 90-95 plus. They also feel head heavy.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 12, 2012)

J2daa1 said:



			Hi all,

Looking for some advice please. I have a set of Nike VR cavity irons with S300 shaft (h'cap 8), I have really good ball striking with them but the only issue I have is I would prefer a more workable / lower ball flight.

I am thinking of going for either set of AP2 (710) S300 or X forged (09) X100...I love the look and feel of the callaway but concerned the shafts might be too stiff....I know I wont really know until I hit them but I wouldnt mind getting a few thoughts...

By the way my SS with 6 iron is between 85-90 and I am faster through the ball than on back swing....deliberate tempo?!

Advice welcomed...

Thanks in advance
		
Click to expand...

Faster through the ball that on the backswing - I would hope so.

I think you are likely to be better off with S300. Luke Donald is 92mph 6 iron and uses S400 shafts, and most of the X100 players would probably be in the 95+ range. 

Still, could be worth a demo, and a good fitting pro can always adjust the flex for you to something in between.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 12, 2012)

Or.......

Here's what I did, swing DNA suggested s300 which were good, but the pro insisted I try the x100 if only to rule them out, however the dispersion and strikes were much better with them. He suggested soft stepping and they feel very good. SS is around the 89-92 mark but with the x100 I feel I can step on it if I have to.

So in summary, try it, it's down to feel and what works with your build and swing, the swing DNA should be regarded as a starting point not the solution IMO.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 12, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			Or.......

Here's what I did, swing DNA suggested s300 which were good, but the pro insisted I try the x100 if only to rule them out, however the dispersion and strikes were much better with them. He suggested soft stepping and they feel very good. SS is around the 89-92 mark but with the x100 I feel I can step on it if I have to.

So in summary, try it, it's down to feel and what works with your build and swing, the swing DNA should be regarded as a starting point not the solution IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Tempo is a big variable. Faster tempo means a stiffer shaft than a slower tempo but the same swing speed.


----------



## J2daa1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

Agree its a question that can only be answered one way and thats to get the DNA or simply hit them...I am swaying towards the Ap2 710 with S300.....I am a callaway fan so its a tough call!!

In terms of clubs does anyone have experience of AP2 v X forged 09?


Cheers,

J


----------



## MGL (Feb 12, 2012)

The biggest factor on launch angle is the loft of your clubhead. If you really like the feel of what you currently play and just want a lower ball flight, have a word with your pro/fitter and get them to strengthen the lofts on the heads. Perhaps try it on a 6 iron first, make it 2 deg stronger and hit a few on the range to see how it looks. X100's are vv stiff! You might be better off with a mid flex between the two. The other thing to consider is that because of the way True Temper DG's are made, they harden over time - which makes them stiffer the older they get. Other good shafts to consider if you do change are the new C Tapers from KBS. They are made by the guy who originally made the Project X and they are less harsh than Project X.


----------

